# ***OFFICIAL*** Rampage Jackson vs Lyoto Machida Pre/Post Fight



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Quinton 'Rampage' Jackson fighting Lyoto 'The Dragon' Machida at UFC 123 in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I love Rampage but outside of the left-hook-of-death, I can't see him beating Machida. Lyoto by decision.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Both fighters are dope. I can see Lyoto winning by UD, but that's not what I want. I want to see Lyoto win in a decisive manner to show everyone what he's made of. IMO the top two are Shogun and The Dragon.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Rampage is knocking Machida out, 2nd round!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Wish I was against you in CPL again, Machida by decision after the pick aparts add up on the cards more than damage.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

dudeabides said:


> Wish I was against you in CPL again, Machida by decision after the pick aparts add up on the cards more than damage.


I dont understand 

Edit: I do now


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

machida via UD :thumbsup:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am taking Machida here. Rampage has dangerous power, but that is essentially all Machida really has to worrky about. Machida is well rounded, faster and much more technical and versatile than Rampage is. Not to mention Rampage is an extremely one-dimensional fighter.

I would be surprised if Lyoto got caught this weekend.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Technique, speed, agility, dexterity, versatility. All reasons why Machida has a significant edge in this fight.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> Both fighters are dope. I can see Lyoto winning by UD, but that's not what I want. I want to see Lyoto win in a decisive manner to show everyone what he's made of. IMO the top two are Shogun and The Dragon.


A lot of Machida's decisions were pretty decisive. I mean take the Ortiz fight for example, with the exception of the last second Triangle Attempt, Tito was 100% completely outclassed and beaten.

Actually, with the exception of Shogun, Machida's fights are pretty one-sided as of late.


----------



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)

Hopefully Machida will put on a karate clinic and destroy Rampage 

I'll say Machida TKO Round 1!


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

This fight is a joke IMO, Machida will quite easily pick apart Rampage and he is better than him in every aspect except for raw power. I just feel bad for Rampage because i dont know what direction his career will take after this beatdown.


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

Either way I think this will be a good fight. If Machida drags his feet he will get popped, and if Rampage is not serious he will get awakened. Rampage's last fight he had some ring rust. I am sure this will not be fight of the night but it will be better than a fight no one really want to see again.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

What makes this fight interesting is that Rampage can withstand a ton of pain. Wonder if Lyoto can TKO em.

I see Rampage moving forward aggressively taking punishment to dish out punishment. Probably for all three rounds. If Rampage sits there in the center then he'll get dismantled. Wouldn't be surprised to see Lyoto implement a ground game assault ala GSP style.


----------



## suffersystem (Feb 4, 2007)

Seems I am going with the underdog's here, but I have Rampage for this one. I will probably be wrong, but again, just like with Hughes, I have a gut feeling Rampage will pull off some amazing upset.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

any paid member wanna sig bet on this fight?

ill take machida


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

There haven't been many fights where I've been as confident of the outcome as this one. The poll is only 18-8 for Machida right now, I really really REALLY hope the bookies are thinking the same way because if the odds are anything less than 5-1 for Machida that is printing money.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

*The Blueprint: Rampage vs. Machida*



> The winner of Jackson-Machida will not only remain firmly entrenched among the division’s Preferiti, he may, indeed, stand first among them.
> Former champions Quinton “Rampage” Jackson and Lyoto Machida clash on Saturday night in the main event of UFC 123.
> 
> Jackson is not shy about the fact that he is not overly excited about the matchup. He views Machida as a defense-first fighter that hunts and pecks his way to victory, and Jackson prefers to face someone who will stand and slug with him. Thus, he looks at the fight as a necessary evil if he wants to return to the top of the 205-pound mountain and reap the rewards that come along with occupying that post.
> ...


http://uk.ufc.com/news/The-Blueprint-Rampage-Jackson-vs-Lyoto-Machida

Very good level-headed analysis. I'm not alone in feeling Rampage will upset a few people. Also, yet more things hinting that Evans might not get the next title shot.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Yea everybody has a god damn feeling about this fight :sarcastic12:

Jesus.. it get's on my nerves :bye02:



I really hope Lyoto fights the safest fight of his entire career!!!


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

I like the breakdown. Since I'm wanting Rampage to win, the thing that scares me most about this fight is Rampage's tendency to get into kicking range and plant there. This allows his opponents to chip away at him with kicks which he never counters. I don't think he's going to be able to get Lyoto to the mat so he needs to wade in and start throwing punches. I don't want to see him lose another because he came in timid.


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

Good find, but I think this guy is puting too much stock in Jackson, but if he brawls the right way it could happen.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

At the Q&A in London a fan asked Rashad who he thought would win this fight, Rashad responded and said Rampage would win. Rashad saw Page connecting with a hook as Machida was on his way out of the pocket. 

That being said its hard to see past a Machida UD after a frustrating fight for Jackson.


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

Not a bad summary, but it could have been about 600 words shorter.

"Jackson wins if he gets a lucky punch, otherwise he loses badly."

I like how he even admits at the end any reasonable person should think Machida will win, but he's picking Rampage just cuz. People are so in love with naturalistic fallacy.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

> Yea everybody has a god damn feeling about this fight
> 
> Jesus.. it get's on my nerves
> 
> ...


Is no one else allowed an opinion or feeling about the fight? Whats your problem?

I suggest you hit the Chessmaster forums or something, that's a nice safe sport where you can have a mancrush on your favourite player and won't have to watch him get knocked out.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

I don't think this fight comes down to just a lucky punch though. I think Rampage can legitimately win the fight if he can get Machida to exchange with him. That could be done by pushing him into the fence, or going Shogun style and just swinging. I feel bad for Rampage because if he knocks Lyoto out everyone is just goign to call it a lucky shot.

Machida is the favorite here, and should be, but I don't know: I just don't think it's that far fetched so think Rampage can legitimately win this one. Maybe I'm just delusional.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

SM33 said:


> Is no one else allowed an opinion or feeling about the fight? Whats your problem?
> 
> I suggest you hit the Chessmaster forums or something, that's a nice safe sport where you can have a mancrush on your favourite player and won't have to watch him get knocked out.


Well, if we all would continue to express our feelings.. where do we go from there? 
Just keep them to you!


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

> Well, if we all would continue to express our feelings.. where do we go from there?
> Just keep them to you!


f-o-r-u-m...


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Well, if we all would continue to express our feelings.. where do we go from there?
> Just keep them to you!


You make little to no sense.:confused03:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Well...This is an interesting one.

A lot of people taking Machida. Not too many Rampage believers...

With Machida it's always hard to predict what and how..his style is akward, he is hard to hit, has excellent ring movement...he has everything Rampage doesn't.

On the other hand, Machida doesn't have Rampage's power.

Machida could frustrate Rampage with his combinations, but i don't see him KO'ing Rampage. Machida needs to fight a safe fight, and he will take it on points. He doesn't have to worry to much about Rampage going for fancy moves or BJJ stuff.

But, all Rampage needs is one punch. I am convinced he has the tools to KO Machida. He just needs to connect. Harder said than done against Machida..

I's gonna be interesting.

I won't pick anyone, but i am a bit worried for Machida if Rampage connects.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

He has the "tool" to beat Machida. Other than power, Machida has the advantage everywhere. Machida has betetr overall striking, better in the clinch, faster, more technical, betetr defense and he has the betetr ground game. If Rampage can't land the big shot, he is going to get picked apart or taken out.

I think that Machida can finish Rampage as well. Not saying he will, just that he can.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> He has the "tool" to beat Machida. Other than power, Machida has the advantage everywhere. Machida has better overall striking, better in the clinch, faster, more technical, betetr defense and he has the betetr ground game. If Rampage can't land the big shot, he is going to get picked apart or taken out.
> 
> I think that Machida can finish Rampage as well. Not saying he will, just that he can.


Agreed!

But i doubt Machida will be too agressive, especially after the second Shogun fight.
He will stick to his style/plans and he won't take that bigger risks against Rampage. Because, like you've said, Rampage needs one chance. If he catches Machida clean, like he did Rashad...i think he finnishes the fight.

But it's a "IF".

Machida will be happy with a decision imo.

But the "X" factor is there.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

This is my excitement face!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> You make little to no sense.:confused03:


Yea I know, I have my Period..



I am so freakin nervous about this fight


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

I am of the belief that all these fighters skill levels are a hell of a lot closer than the average fan gives credit.

I am very excited about this fight. Going with my boy lyoto though.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Yea I know, I have my Period..
> 
> 
> 
> I am so freakin nervous about this fight


Deep breath brutha!:thumb02:

Believe in the Machida-do!


----------



## valvolean (Jul 29, 2006)

Rampage needs to go back to his wrestling to stand a chance.He's alot slower than Machida.Sounds like he has a fight plan.Hopefully this is it.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

Hope we see Rampage out there. Huge hooks, slams and anger 

If we do, Machida is getting knocked out.

But I think Lyoto will win a decision. Rampage hasn't fought like that in ages.


----------



## Onizuka (Jul 3, 2010)

I hate the fact that I can't go to this. I'm only 10 minutes from the palace :/

Two of my favorite fighters. If Lyoto can't end it quick, it's just going to leave a bigger chance for Rampage to get in with the KO/TKO. This bout is sort of tricky to decide...anything could happen even with paper going towards Lyoto. Two very different fighters can bring some crazy outcomes


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I think Lyoto will take down Rampage and show case some GNP and submission attempts wearing him out in the process for the UD. Maybe be able to pull off a finish. 

Rampage looks to be in excellent shape, but he rarely comes in with a game plan. That's also what makes him an exciting fighter. He goes in there to bang. 

I already see it, Rampage will come racing out to the center of the Octagon hunting down Machida. This is where Machida will have flashbacks with Shogun. This time he's gonna side step, counter, and or take him down immediately. The first minute is the most important and will decide the rest of the fight. 

Man this is gonna be EXPLOSIVE!


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Geez, i can´t wait 16/18 more hours!
I´m already breaking walls at house. 
I´m so pumped right now, looks like i´m on ecstasy or something. 
I guess i won´t be needing any coffe today. :thumb02:


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

guy incognito said:


>


I love this! :thumb02:


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

lol nice


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

I don't see Lyoto knocking knocking Page out. I could see him winning a decision for sure. I could also see Rampage catching Lyoto and putting him out. 

Screw it. I'm going with Rampage by KO. 

:thumb02:


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

For the talk about Rampage landing that "one shot" lets keep in mind that he landed that big shot on Griffin and didn't KO him. Or TKO him. Or win the fight. He landed multiple big shots on Jardine and didn't KO him. Or TKO him, although he did win a decision (barely). He landed a big shot on Rashad and AGAIN did not KO him. Or TKO him. Or win the fight. 

I don't think he'll land it on Machida but if he does he loses anyway. He doesn't have one punch power, if he rocks Machida then Machida will just back off and cover up. Rampage being this huge power puncher is this bizarre enduring myth despite evidence to the contrary (4 decisions in his last 5 fights, landed heavy in every one of those fights and didn't finish, particularly couldn't finish Jardine who everyone knocks out).


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Here's hoping Rampage does to Machida what Penn did to Hughes. Won't happen though, more likely that it'll turn out like a repeat of Harris-Falcao.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm thinking easy win for Machida here


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Why are they playing Lady Gaga at a UFC fight?

Is he coming in to fight at a BW?


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm thinking easy win for Machida here


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Danm2501 said:


> Here's hoping Rampage does to Machida what Penn did to Hughes. Won't happen though, more likely that it'll turn out like a repeat of Harris-Falcao.


I hope you're wrong 

Rampage HAS to win this.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

rampage can win this. stick the jab and get the td page...


----------



## bmo37 (Jun 1, 2008)

Submission of the night goes to Joe Rogan for submitting a horse fly in the pre fight promo for Rampage Machida.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

2-2 with my predictions on the main card so fard!

Go for Broke! 

Rampage by TKO!:eek02:

Rampage DID IT: he brought PRIDE BACK TO LIFE FOR A FEW MINUTES!!!!raise01:raise01:raise01:

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Pride Baby!!!!


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Lyoto looks like he is in better shape than usual. I think that's a clue to Lyoto wanting to be stronger in the clinch.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

cant wait for this


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Drogo said:


> For the talk about Rampage landing that "one shot" lets keep in mind that he landed that big shot on Griffin and didn't KO him. Or TKO him. Or win the fight. He landed multiple big shots on Jardine and didn't KO him. Or TKO him, although he did win a decision (barely). He landed a big shot on Rashad and AGAIN did not KO him. Or TKO him. Or win the fight.



Forrest landed enough leg kicks to diminish Rampage's power. Punching with 1 leg to stand on = won't KO someone.

I don't remember what happened with Jardine.

That shot on Rashad never landed.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hmmm Lyoto got a new sponsor to go with his new attitude. Come on round 1 KO!!


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm calling Quinton ftw.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

haha i love the way lyotos dad is just standing there.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

RD.1 rampage, lyoto is gun shy


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Strange...weak round!


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

one thing for sure, with how slow these guys are to get into the pocket neither of them stand a chance against shogun.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

tough first round to score 10-9 rampage for control?


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Not really sure who to give that round to. Rampage had all of the agression and octagon control aspect but Lyoto dominated striking. Guess I'll give it to Rampage.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

10-9 Rampage for aggression, and ring control


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Rampage Round 1 easy. Was more aggressive, held Lyoto against the cage and controlled him for a decent amount of time, and basically all Lyoto did was run around and throw the odd fairly weak leg-kick. Come on Rampage, put it on him!


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Weird round.
Neither of these guys stand a chance against Shogun.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Machida is doing nothing!!


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I have it 20-18 Rampage so far.


----------



## tyler90wm (Oct 8, 2008)

I would give Rampage both rounds.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

so much for rampage going back to the pride days but he is winning so it doesn't matter


----------



## suffersystem (Feb 4, 2007)

20 - 18 Rampage


Weird is right. I thought Rampage might pull it off, but Lyoto is doing nothing.....


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

I would say Rampage is winning 20-18, but it's definitely close with neither receiving much damage.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

rygu said:


> I have it 20-18 Rampage so far.


Me too!
Rampage has ring control and aggression!

Machida needs to do something! 

He is too "shy"!!!


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Rampage is doing much better than I thought he would.
Junkie and sherdog both scored the first for Machida, though I'm finding difficulty justifying that.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

2nd round was a lot closer. Probably even in the clinch, but Ramapage secured the takedown, and again was more aggressive on the feet. Just wish, as Joe keeps stating, Rampage would throw some kicks to help with distance. 2 rounds up for Quinton for me so far.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Very hard fight to score. I give the first 2 rounds to Rampage but that's because I'm insanely biased towards my favorite fighter.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Crazy exchange there, Machida landed good shots but Page came back with shots.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

This has controversial decision written all over it.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

oh snap! machida might steal this fight by Lay N Pray


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Machida rocked Rampage, but as soon as Quinton returned with some shots Machida wanted nothing to do with it. Can definitely see Machida stealing a decision here.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

rounds 1-2 rampage
round 3 machida


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Almost got a slam there, so damn close! I wanted to see that slam bad.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Pretty weak fighr honestly!!!


Can they score it even?!


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

I want 5 rounds!!


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Great last round, 29-28 Rampage on my scorecard.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow the third round could arguably have been a 10-8 for machida, pretty dominating. Tough fight to score for sure, i wish it was five rounds...


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

machida is gonna get another bullshit dec.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Fvck yea baby


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

I give it 29-28 Rampage, but could definitely see the judges scoring it in favour of Machida, even though he did nothing in the first 2 rounds.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Soooooooooooooooooooo close to a slam.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Solid 10-9 for Machida in Round 3.
Here comes the controversial decision...


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Yes!!!!!!

Rampage is back.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Rampage is more surprised than anyone!


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

HAHAHA I love it


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Man, I have to say I'm disappointed in Quintin. I hope Lyoto takes this win.

Quintin truly is turning into or always was a pretty one dimensional fighter.

Edit: I can't believe Rampage one, but guess now Lyoto knows how it feels to be robbed by the judges.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Raaaaaaampaaaaaaage!


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Rampage!!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Not sure...not surprised...

DRAW!!!
This fight was a draw!
DAAAAAMN!!



> "Machida whooped my ass"



FAIR PLAY AWARD OF THE YEAR!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah, knew Rampage won that. He got the 1st two rounds when Lyoto wasn't doing shit.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

YEAH  Rampage with the win. Awesome stuff, completely agree with the judges. Machida ain't getting that belt back.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

i gotts say great fight and i hope rampage uses this as a springborad to more td and more iwns


----------



## tyler90wm (Oct 8, 2008)

I scored it 29-28 Rampage, but I wouldn't have been upset with a 29-28 Machida.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

rygu said:


> Yes!!!!!!
> 
> Rampage is back.


Being given a decision after a weak fight and doing no damage doesn't mean he's back


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> Wow the third round could arguably have been a 10-8 for machida, pretty dominating. Tough fight to score for sure, i wish it was five rounds...


It wasn't no 10-8, Rampage was winning the first 2 minutes.

Regardless neither guy are at the title level after this fight.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Wow. I'm not even sure, boy...close fight but..I give the slight edge to Machida tonight. But it could have gone either way, I suppose.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

neither guy gets the title back


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

lol at rampage having no chance


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

Rampage sounded like he had fun. Sounds like the good Rampage is back.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

******* ROBBED. *rageface*


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

now for the hate.....


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Really think Machida should have won that with the 1st and 3rd rounds but I wanted to see Rampage win so not going to argue.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

The best example on how to win a fight with ring aggression and ring control!


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

*howls*

WWWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOO

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

lyoto should have been saying that after the first shogun fight even though rampage won that fight, he just doesn't care about fighting. he was probably just hoping he would lose so he could **** off.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Definitely want to see an instant rematch! I think it would make the most sense for both fighters to see who is truly the best and come to a conclusive decision.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

YEAH WAR RAMPAGE!
I saw him winning 29:28, but it was so close!
Last round clearly Machida, first two Rampage. He was the agressor so could be like that.

That was awesome!


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice i had it 29-28 Rampage also for being more aggresive in the first round .
Don't want to see Rematch i want Rampage vs Bones Jones


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

I don't understand how you can clearly say Machida won this fight. He did nothing but throw weak leg kicks while Rampage was trying to knock his head off..

Machida also lost in the clinch for the first 2 rounds, Rampage kept busy with body shots and coming out swinging. Don't know why Rampage was so shocked with the decision, maybe hes just trying to be nice.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

yeh i picked rampage to win but this could have gone either way, i think the 3rd was defo lyoto the 1st 2 were very even, i think the sole reason why rampage won was because of octogon control and agresssion.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Machida's round was the best, but not 10-8, and arguably Rampage took the first 2.

I like the idea of a rematch, especially since all parties seem to agree.

I personally believe these matches should last 5 rounds, especially when they have concrete title implications.


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

Another main event ruined by only being 3 rounds. They need to make all main events 5 rounds!


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

It should have been called a draw, IMO, the last round had to be 10-8.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

Terrible decision, I can't believe he gets the win because he went after Lyoto. They need FIGHTERS judging the fights ffs


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Bullshit decision! Rampage didn't win that fight, at best it could have been a draw.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Yeah, I gotta eat a bit of crow. I figured Rampage would be completely dominated, but he looked good out there. I still think Machida had the slight edge, but everybody's perspective is different.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

The Phil Davis that fought tonight would have beaten Rampage and Machida!
Just thought of this...while eating peanuts...of course!

Start throwing rocks!


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

How was it 10-8? I have never seen so many biased posts in my life. The 3rd round had Machida doing nothing for the first two minutes, he took Rampage down but did nothing with it, and Rampage got back up before the bell rang, which counts for something.


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy (Aug 26, 2007)

There's only one ARGUMENT THAT SHOULD BE HAD HERE..



*Whoever paid for this fight lost.*


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

had to miss the fight tonight, i see theres some controversy over who won but was it exciting at least?


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

astrallite said:


> It should have been called a draw, IMO, the last round had to be 10-8.


With Rampage being able to stand up after the full mount were Machida couldn´t do much damage, i don´t see how this should be a 10-8 Round, even though it was a very good Round for Machida.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Yeah, I think a draw would have been more appropriate too.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Rampage is funny, if he doesn't get at least a knockdown in a round he assumes he has lost it! Not sure what's next for Machida. Be interesting to see him fight next time out cos he looked bad tonight.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Lame fight either way. 
I'm never watching a Rampage fight again. It's just wait, wait, wait with him.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

This is a weird situation that having a 10-point must system puts you in. Since there has to be a winner and a loser of each round you're stuck scratching your head in close rounds. I would have actually called the first a 10-10 and the second a 10-9 for Rampage with the third obviously being 10-9 for Lyoto.

I was pulling for Rampage by knockout but I think the match really could have been called a draw if not for the scoring system.

As for the fight itself, Lyoto looked really stunned in the second when Rampage caught him with that uppercut. The bounce in his step was gone and he started backing away immediately, all the way to the cage. Rampage was pretty stunned in the third too but with him he shells and starts to fire back like he did in the Wandy 3 fight. I enjoyed this fight really, I don't know what you guys are complaining about.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Definately the right decision, Machida impressive in the 3rd but 2-1 Rampage. Wouldn't mind a rematch, but I wouldnt be surprised if Dana doesn't do it purely because of all the awesome match ups at LHW atm.

Great card tonight!


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

no surprise with all the machida got robbed stuff. he sat for two rounds and threw little to no strikes, how do you give him rd 1 and 2?


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

I cannot believe people are upset at this decision. Machida did nothing the first two rounds. He threw a few kicks and lost the battle in the clinch while always backing up striking.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I scored first 2 rounds to Jackson, Machida won the 3rd round big, but not 10-8 big. Fair decision. 

10 point must scoring system sucks.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

whats Rampage talking about lol? he won that fair and square imo, sure he lost the 3rd but the i think he won the first 2.

Machida did noting in the first, but he neutralized Rampage also but Rampages aggression gave him that round imo and i think he won the second pretty clearly.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm fan of both guys was cheering for both. Happy rampage won and both guys did not get hurt. It was a close fight to judge but rampage needed the win more so I'm happy. Machida will be back to much skills.


----------



## Dmaster23 (Sep 21, 2010)

*fixed fight.*

I guess on tonights fight the person who sells more tickets was handed the win

bull sh..


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

kay_o_ken said:


> had to miss the fight tonight, i see theres some controversy over who won but was it exciting at least?


The first two rounds were slow ("strategic"), the third was full of fireworks. 1/3 of an epic clash.


----------



## Cragly (Oct 26, 2010)

Cant do nothing for 2 rounds and expect to win, with just a 3rd round effort.

Good decision in the end.


Rematch sounds like a great main event for 127 in Australia


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

lol at machida fans complaining about decisions, oh the ironing is delicious


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy (Aug 26, 2007)

TBH... Machida had little to no aggression in the first 2 rounds.

He needs to work on being able to effectively strike. Everyone can be elusive by moving backwards. If I were a paying fan that was in the arena today, I'd leave upset. But that's my 2c.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Thelegend said:


> no surprise with all the machida got robbed stuff. he sat for two rounds and threw little to no strikes, how do you give him rd 1 and 2?


I thought Machida clearly had round 1. Rampage was more aggressive but Machida landed the better shots and landed leg kicks while Rampage was landing nothing.


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

footodors said:


> Lame fight either way.
> I'm never watching a Rampage fight again. It's just wait, wait, wait with him.


Lyoto has more to do with this type of fight than Rampage. Rampage was moving in all the time but Lyoto was almost always avoiding punches and barely countering.

Lyoto's style is the anti-cage control strategy. And so if he doesn't effectively counter he seriously risks losing rounds.

I was surprised by the result but not extremely surprised. Lyoto didn't really do much of anything in the first two rounds and he certainly didn't control the fight.

Personally, I don't want a rematch. Let Lyoto fight someone further down the chain and work on his strategy to actually win close rounds.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Controversy aside (i would of gave the fight a draw) Machida did not look impressive in this fight IMO.

I was worried the shogun KO would have knocked his confidence and up until the third round he definitely looked off.


----------



## c-dub (Nov 18, 2010)

*great minds think alike?*

I had that same thought as soon as the words "rematch" left the announcers mouth. Seriously, that fight was only exciting because of the figets reputations, if that fight had anybody elses name attached to it, it would have been a total snooze-fest. It makes me wonder if these fights are really fixed, I mean....boxing fights have been fixed for years, why not UFC?


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

People saying Rampage didnt look good..are u kidding? He was supposed to lose this fight hands down..remember?

Machida is a beast in his own right but Rampage just out-beasted him tonight  and showed he is still a top 3 LHW.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

guy incognito said:


> lol at machida fans complaining about decisions, oh the ironing is delicious


lol that quote made my day, its exactly what im thinking except this wasnt a title match that was clear cut in 1 direction


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

420atalon said:


> I thought Machida clearly had round 1. Rampage was more aggressive but Machida landed the better shots and landed leg kicks while Rampage was landing nothing.


so i guess all the shots from clinch meant nothing?:confused02:


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy (Aug 26, 2007)

On another note... I'm kinda curious of Rampage vs Shogun II.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

I find being"agressive" is bullshit argument to win a round. Its stupid and makes no sense. Rampage was out struck in the first round, he was swining and missing while Lyoto connected with most of his leg kicks. The second round was actually razor close 50/50 but I think Rampage edged it because of his takedown. Then the third round Lyoto won by a big margin.

Seriously just going after a guy shouldn't mean you win automatically. Its dumb , hell even Forrest laughs at that. 

Fact is Rampage knew he lost and was SURPRISED when the decision went his way. He did the same when he beat Murillo Rua. Imo 1st was Lyoto's


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

420atalon said:


> I thought Machida clearly had round 1. Rampage was more aggressive but Machida landed the better shots and landed leg kicks while Rampage was landing nothing.


Exactly!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Im guessing you are talking about the Main Event?? The decision was extremely fair. Quinton took the first 2 rounds very obviously. I 100% agree with the decision because its the same decision i had AND i was rooting for Machida.


----------



## IcemanJacques (Mar 18, 2009)

A close decision going against Machida.

It was due.


----------



## Shorty (Nov 7, 2009)

One of the worst decisions I have ever seen in the UFC...extremely dissapointed..


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

c-dub said:


> I had that same thought as soon as the words "rematch" left the announcers mouth. Seriously, that fight was only exciting because of the figets reputations, if that fight had anybody elses name attached to it, it would have been a total snooze-fest. It makes me wonder if these fights are really fixed, I mean....boxing fights have been fixed for years, why not UFC?


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

BWoods said:


> I would have actually called the first a 10-10 and the second a 10-9 for Rampage with the third obviously being 10-9 for Lyoto.


Maybe the best decision...
But Machida didn't look that surprised of the decision tbh...
Or maybe he learned how to hide his emotions...:confused02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Notoriousxpinoy said:


> On another note... I'm kinda curious of Rampage vs Shogun II.


i have a thread already made for that a few days ago


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Thelegend said:


> so i guess all the shots from clinch meant nothing?:confused02:


Rampage landed nothing more then Machida did.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Rampage OBVIOUSLY won rounds 1 and 2. i was rooting for Machida but i cant denie that. Rampage was beating him in the clinch and had octagon control. Machida clearly had round 3. Fair decision, IMO no rematch necessary.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

This is why I hate decisions. Machida looked like he edged out a 10/9 in rnd 1. And took rnd 3 with absolute dominance on the ground, 10/8. So. Much. Sad face.

Also: on the press conference, crappy live stream is crappy...


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

*Rampage/Machida Compustrike numbers*

Compustrike had Rampage outlanding Machida in both rounds 1 & 2. Rd 1: 25-12; Rd 2: 21-9

There you go.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

This is another fight where the 10-point system comes back to get us.

I had Rampage winning rounds 1 and 2 by control and aggression alone. The last round was clearly Machida's. Machida probobly did the most damage in the fight overall, but sadly, this isn't RINGS where fights were scored based on damage. This is the UFC, and octagon control matters.

Machida's style worked against him in this fight, and I think he has been figured out. I'm not sure why Rampage thought he "got his ass kicked" though.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

SlowGraffiti said:


> Compustrike had Rampage outlanding Machida in both rounds 1 & 2. Rd 1: 25-12; Rd 2: 21-9
> 
> There you go.


Only people that dont like the decision are idiots that want machida to let them touch his wiener.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Spec0688 said:


> How was it 10-8? I have never seen so many biased posts in my life. The 3rd round had Machida doing nothing for the first two minutes, he took Rampage down but did nothing with it, and Rampage got back up before the bell rang, which counts for something.


No kidding. A 10-8 round would be what GSP did to Fitch in their fight, where one fighter gets dominated and beaten to within an inch of having the fight stopped.

I had the fight 29-28 for Rampage, he was doing more damage in the first 2 rounds, controlling the octagon and being the clear aggressor. He was hitting Machida with a power punch nearly every time they broke from the clinch. It wasn't until the 3rd that Machida started landing hard strikes on Rampage, and by then it was a bit too late.

Machida screwed up by not listening to Steven Seagal. If you remember the video, Seagal tells him not to clinch, just push off, create distance and do your thing. This fight was lost in the clinch, take away those exchanges in the clinch and Machida would've won.


----------



## dafunguru (Dec 3, 2008)

I thought Rampage won the first two rounds also.

Apparently so did Compustrike!


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

Rampage won that fight the way they judge though. Compustrike had Rampage outlanding Machida in both rounds 1 & 2. Rd 1: 25-12; Rd 2: 21-9

the last round was not a 10-8 round. lyoto came with a flurry but quinton came right back. when it was on the ground, lyoto hardly damaged him with the full mount, his submission attempt wasn't even close, as rampage powered out of it easy.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Upset of the year, wow. Rampage really surprised me and did he come out to the PRIDE FC theme song?


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Squirrelfighter said:


> .....*And took rnd 3 with absolute dominance on the ground, 10/8*....


NO WAY!!!
10-9!


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

420atalon said:


> Rampage landed nothing more then Machida did.


so we agree that nothing landed by rampage was an exaggeration?

i'm done argueing. i lol at leg kicks suddenly winning rounds when machida does them. rampage won when he was supposed to get destroyed.:thumb02:


----------



## Dmaster23 (Sep 21, 2010)

c-dub said:


> I had that same thought as soon as the words "rematch" left the announcers mouth. Seriously, that fight was only exciting because of the figets reputations, if that fight had anybody elses name attached to it, it would have been a total snooze-fest. It makes me wonder if these fights are really fixed, I mean....boxing fights have been fixed for years, why not UFC?


I'm done watching main events like this, Drama White is going to hear it from the fans for a while...
And all he is going to say is, "they should finish fights because that's what the ufc is all about."


----------



## Cragly (Oct 26, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Only people that dont like the decision are idiots that want machida to let them touch his wiener.


He'll dance around the Wiener for about 10 mins first though.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

aerius said:


> No kidding. A 10-8 round would be what GSP did to Fitch in their fight, where one fighter gets dominated and beaten to within an inch of having the fight stopped.
> 
> I had the fight 29-28 for Rampage, he was doing more damage in the first 2 rounds, controlling the octagon and being the clear aggressor. He was hitting Machida with a power punch nearly every time they broke from the clinch. It wasn't until the 3rd that Machida started landing hard strikes on Rampage, and by then it was a bit too late.
> 
> *Machida screwed up by not listening to Steven Seagal. If you remember the video, Seagal tells him not to clinch, just push off, create distance and do your thing. This fight was lost in the clinch, take away those exchanges in the clinch and Machida would've won.*



Jesus Christ, he was RIGHT!!


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Only people that dont like the decision are idiots that want machida to let them touch his wiener.


This ^^^


----------



## c-dub (Nov 18, 2010)

my opinion is that quinton lost the fight, but like the rest of the world I'll be waiting until the schedule a re-match to see them ACTUALLY fight.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

limba said:


> NO WAY!!!
> 10-9!


Then we'll disagree. I'm a firm believer than if you are staggered, then mounted, you get no more than 8.


----------



## Mauricio Rua (May 27, 2009)

Squirrelfighter said:


> This is why I hate decisions. Machida looked like he edged out a 10/9 in rnd 1. And took rnd 3 with absolute dominance on the ground, 10/8. So. Much. Sad face.


If that 3rd round is the definition of a 10-8 to you, then there have obviously been many roberies before.


----------



## Dmaster23 (Sep 21, 2010)

guy incognito said:


>


I'm guessing all 1700+ of your posts consist of?


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Rampage thought Machida won, which is interesting


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

aerius said:


> No kidding. A 10-8 round would be what GSP did to Fitch in their fight, where one fighter gets dominated and beaten to within an inch of having the fight stopped.
> 
> I had the fight 29-28 for Rampage, he was doing more damage in the first 2 rounds, controlling the octagon and being the clear aggressor. He was hitting Machida with a power punch nearly every time they broke from the clinch. It wasn't until the 3rd that Machida started landing hard strikes on Rampage, and by then it was a bit too late.
> 
> Machida screwed up by not listening to Steven Seagal. If you remember the video, Seagal tells him not to clinch, just push off, create distance and do your thing. This fight was lost in the clinch, take away those exchanges in the clinch and Machida would've won.


I say get rid of Seagal all together, dude is bad luck.

but good post :thumb02:


----------



## suffersystem (Feb 4, 2007)

I had it two rounds to three for Rampage as well. No fix, no controversy.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Thelegend said:


> so we agree that nothing landed by rampage was an exaggeration?
> 
> i'm done argueing. i lol at leg kicks suddenly winning rounds when machida does them. rampage won when he was supposed to get destroyed.:thumb02:


Machida was landing leg kicks while Rampage was landing nothing...

I am very happy that Rampage won for different reasons but Machida got hosed in this decision just as Rampage said he did.

The ONLY reason Rampage won the first round was because of aggression but imo aggression shouldn't make a huge difference if the opposition is letting the other fighter be aggressive like Machida was.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Dmaster23 said:


> I'm guessing all 1700+ posts consist of?


----------



## Nikkolai (Jan 7, 2008)

VolcomX311 said:


> Upset of the year, wow. Rampage really surprised me and did he come out to the PRIDE FC theme song?


Lol, yes, he did come out to the Pride FC theme song. I was like raise01:


----------



## VincePierce (Oct 10, 2010)

*GREAT DECISION by the judges.*

Seriously...despite the fact the winner raised the losers arm... the judges ignored the flack and scored the fight. 

round 1 rampage
round 2 rampage
round 3 machida

as for rampages comments , hes not a judge. he said how he saw it and i respect him for that. 

but they said how they scored it. and they scored it to the rules of the sport. 

its that simple.

good judging.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

upset?^^^

Machida was the slight fave, but its certainly not an upset.

Rampage is stupid that he thinks he lost, i guess he doesnt go by judges and scoring etc. he must just do it the old fashioned way and who ever did the most damage, wins.


----------



## dafunguru (Dec 3, 2008)

How is a bit of pishposh on the ground lead to a 10-8? Rampage got up as soon as real danger became an issue. I don't get it. Someone explain?


----------



## Prolific (May 7, 2009)

He didnt say he thought he won the fight he said he kicked my ass which i interpret as he was really tough and skilled. but i dont see what everybody is crying about, machida strategy was to blame he has great skills but cant turn it on and off it has to be consistent he lossed to the more hungry fighter tonight.


----------



## NGen2010 (Jun 3, 2008)

No way was that a 10 - 8 round, but the round was Machida's. Anyone who thinks that was 10-8 should not post here as you are such a fanboy of can't seem to make any posts with value. :confused03:


----------



## Cragly (Oct 26, 2010)

I reckon Machida landed no more than like 4 leg kicks in the 1st.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

I absolutely wanted Rampage to win that fight but Machida got robbed... I do not see how you could score the first for Rampage, at worst this fight should have been a draw(10-10 round one and split rounds 2 and 3).


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Squirrelfighter said:


> Then we'll disagree. I'm a firm believer than if you are staggered, then mounted, you get no more than 8.


Mounting your opponent shouldn't give you a 10-8 rd!
And plus, Rampage got out of that situation, almost got a slam out of that!

Machida clearly had a better round, landed some shots, took Rampage down...but even with the mount, that wasn't a 10-8 rd.

He did absolutely nothing in the mount.

I actually think he should have insisted on the kimura more!
Bigger chances of succeding!

He just didn't hurt Rampage enough in that round in order to win it 10-8.

Jeeez...Falcao-Harris, first round was a 10-9!!!! And Falcao put on a worse beating on Harris, than Machida did on Rampage!


----------



## VincePierce (Oct 10, 2010)

great decision by the judges. they ignored the bullshit and just scored the fight. well done.


----------



## Nikkolai (Jan 7, 2008)

DJ Syko said:


> upset?^^^
> 
> Machida was the slight fave, but its certainly not an upset.
> 
> Rampage is stupid that he thinks he lost, i guess he doesnt go by judges and scoring etc. he must just do it the old fashioned way and who ever did the most damage, wins.


Lol he did come out to the Pride theme song, so maybe he was scoring it that way, lol.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

More shots does not mean better shots... Rampage landed nothing of value in the 1st...

And this is coming from a guy that wanted Rampage to win tonight...


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

Rampage won first two closely and Machida won the last decisively. Should have been a draw IMO.

Maybe the Pride system of just writing the winner's name on a piece of paper is a better solution.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

i swear im one of the few that actually thinks rampage one. I did it exactly how the judges got it, not many agree with me tho.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

420atalon said:


> Machida was landing leg kicks while Rampage was landing nothing...
> 
> I am very happy that Rampage won for different reasons but Machida got hosed in this decision just as Rampage said he did.
> 
> The ONLY reason Rampage won the first round was because of aggression but imo aggression shouldn't make a huge difference if the opposition is letting the other fighter be aggressive like Machida was.


compustrike disagrees....

rampage only won because of aggression? what do you base that on? you *think* thats how he got round one, i thought it was because he made nearly half of lyotos kicks miss, got the better of the clinch, and was pressing the action the whole round. judges dont make adjustments for fighting styles guys.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm no Machida fan but it would not have been a bad decision to let it go to him, but I can also see how Rampage stole the 1st and 2nd rounds in the judges eyes. Rematch seems fair right now. Still, makes Rashad look even better


----------



## Mauricio Rua (May 27, 2009)

Let this one be a lesson for Machida, you can't always win them all by decision. Now that he's 2 down, he needs to light a fire under him this next fight if he has any hopes of getting another title shot.


----------



## VincePierce (Oct 10, 2010)

420atalon said:


> I absolutely wanted Rampage to win that fight but Machida got robbed... I do not see how you could score the first for Rampage, at worst this fight should have been a draw(10-10 round one and split rounds 2 and 3).


aggression
octagon control and 
shots landed.


----------



## suffersystem (Feb 4, 2007)

dutch sauce said:


> i swear im one of the few that actually thinks rampage one. I did it exactly how the judges got it, not many agree with me tho.



Same here, I thought the judges actually scored it perfectly.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

I thought first two were close, but rampages aggression probably won them. Third was obviously Machida, but its not whole fight scoring, so just cause someone has a more dominant round, in these rules that means nothing in the context of the whole fight. A just decision, although it could have gone either way.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

lol @ 10:8 round. Huge LOL.


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

It was an entertaining fight that could have went either way.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

guy incognito said:


> Jesus Christ, he was RIGHT!!


Yup, and people said Steven Seagal had no idea what he was talking about. I don't know if I'd go so far as to have him plan out fight strategies, but it sure doesn't hurt to listen to what he has to say.

One thing's for sure, I can't wait for the next Steven Seagal training video to see who he's training with and what kind of advice he's giving.


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

When a fighter constantly retreats, it does / and should be held against them in regards to scoring. If that's the style you choose, you damn well better land some impressive shit to counter the running or it rightfully so should be a losing round, like the first 2 rounds. It's a pattern that is easily predictable based on past judging.


----------



## VincePierce (Oct 10, 2010)

astrallite said:


> Rampage won first two closely and Machida won the last decisively. Should have been a draw IMO.
> 
> Maybe the Pride system of just writing the winner's name on a piece of paper is a better solution.


cos pride and corruption have never been associated. 

theres a legit argument for a draw but machida didnt do enough in round 3 to earn that. 

as for the first 2 ... you do have to ask yourself...why did machida fight that way. 

its his responsibility to 1 win the fight and 2 do enough to dominate. we are already at point 3 when we are arguing if a convincing final round trumps losing the first two. 

machida is a warrior. he knows he lost that fight.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

420atalon said:


> More shots does not mean better shots... Rampage landed nothing of value in the 1st...
> 
> And this is coming from a guy that wanted Rampage to win tonight...


other than the 3rd round what "better" shots did Machida land than Rampage?

Rampage didnt land anything effective in the first but at least he tried, Machida did nothing at all.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

I don't see the major problem. It could have gone the other way but people saying it was a robbery are just blinded by Machida's nuts dangling in the way of them seeing sense. 
If Machida fans want to blame someone then blame Machida for being overly defensive, in a 50/50 round it's always gonna go to the guy who appears more aggressive.


----------



## JustLo (Oct 7, 2009)

I agree this was the best judged fight I have ever seen. Round 1 was a close draw in effective strikes but rampage was way more aggressive, had control, and dominated the clinch. Round 2 he outright won. Round 3 he lost. Perfect judging.


----------



## Shorty (Nov 7, 2009)

Funny that even Rampage himself knows that he lost that fight but his fans on the "INTERWEBS" cant admit it..


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

VincePierce said:


> aggression
> octagon control and
> shots landed.


Aggression and octagon control should not be a determining factor when one of the fighters is clearly allowing the other fighter to control it and using that to counter punches etc and doing so with success.

Machida although landed less shots clearly landed the better shots and did so by baiting Rampage.


----------



## c-dub (Nov 18, 2010)

either way that fight was boring.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

420atalon said:


> More shots does not mean better shots... Rampage landed nothing of value in the 1st...
> 
> And this is coming from a guy that wanted Rampage to win tonight...


Shots landed is definitely not everything to judge it by, but when neither fighter lands meaningful shots it makes sense. I had it scored 2-1 rampage, but could easily see it being the other way around. Guess his aggresion won it.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Machida's elusive style is coming back to bite him in the ass. He needs to attack a bit more. 

Overall great judges and great outcome.


----------



## JustLo (Oct 7, 2009)

OK let's make a new set of rules just for when machida fights. Guy is so overrated with his best win being a rashad Evans who still thought he was a good striker. 

29-28 good night.


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

I don't know why there's so much controversy over this fight. I think Rampage clearly won two rounds. Machida had some attacks but for the most part her just stood back.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

*Next opponent for Machida?*

Both guys did a great job. Who should Machida fight next?


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Shorty said:


> Funny that even Rampage himself knows that he lost that fight but his fans on the "INTERWEBS" cant admit it..


Actually, Rampage said smomething like: "Machida whooped my ass...that boy sure can hit/punch"...something like that.
And he was clearly reffering to the 3rd round!!
Because in the first two rounds Machida didn't land any solid/clear punches!

PS: i am not a Rampage fan! Nore a Rampage hater...Just an fan of MMA!


----------



## Dmaster23 (Sep 21, 2010)

JustLo said:


> OK let's make a new set of rules just for when machida fights. Guy is so overrated with his best win being a rashad Evans who still thought he was a good striker.
> 
> 29-28 good night.


rashad> penn franklin shogun thiago tito?


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

I don't really care I just don't want a rematch, I hate instant rematches I think it takes away from the first fight.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Karlos Vemola!

I am curious if he could be *elusive enough* for that Psycho!!!


----------



## dafunguru (Dec 3, 2008)

Stop whining. Seriously. It's disgusting that you would call it fixed.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

As I've said before, this is a sport, and it has a scoring system. Machida probobly won the FIGHT, but Rampage won the DECISION.

Just so that we can have some clarity, Machida did nothing during the first two rounds. Rampage got in some good shots and a takedown as well. He was also aggressive while Machida showed no value in his elusiveness.

However, for the fight as a whole and in the fans' eyes, Machida clearly was the superior fighter tonight and has no questions about his ability, chin, and superiority going home tonight. 

Machida rocked Rampage and mounted him, coming close to two submission (kimura [defended well]; armbar [Machida fault for not hooking Rampage's leg). Rampage on the other hand, hit mostly air, regardless of the fact that he tried hard.


----------



## VincePierce (Oct 10, 2010)

420atalon said:


> Aggression and octagon control should not be a determining factor when one of the fighters is clearly allowing the other fighter to control it and using that to counter punches etc and doing so with success.
> 
> Machida although landed less shots clearly landed the better shots and did so by baiting Rampage.


should = petitioning, not judging on existing rules.

changing the rules of the game mid fight would actually be corrupt.

listening to a fighters opinion on who won would be also corrupt. 

the judges did their job tonight. 

change the rules, not the judges if you disagree with the outcome. or better still fight they guy and beat him. 

as for the argument, i disagree. as a style of fighting ''baiting'' without finishing = loss. 

the crowd werent booing rampage in the final round. machida knew he had to finish it. im not a nut hugger, i follow your argument and i know machida had page clocked and it was gonna get ugly. he did well at the end. and he won the round. but he lost the fight. its a simple application of the existing rules of mma.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

420atalon said:


> Aggression and octagon control should not be a determining factor when one of the fighters is clearly allowing the other fighter to control it and using that to counter punches etc and doing so with success.
> 
> Machida although landed less shots clearly landed the better shots and did so by baiting Rampage.


I didn't see him landing "better shots" I saw neither landing clean strikes, apart from Machida in the third had 1/2 and rampage's uppercut/hook combo in the second.


----------



## Steroid Steve (Oct 1, 2010)

vilify said:


> Machida's elusive style is coming back to bite him in the ass. He needs to attack a bit more.
> 
> Overall great judges and great outcome.


I think Machida's elusive style is the main reason he was still standing at the end of the fight. He respected Rampage's knockout power, and that is the main reason why he was even more defensive. He took some relatively weak shots from Rampage in the 2nd, and he looked woozy as hell. I don't think he has the chin to be aggressive with Rampage, and not to say many do...


----------



## VincePierce (Oct 10, 2010)

Ari said:


> As I've said before, this is a sport, and it has a scoring system. Machida probobly won the FIGHT, but Rampage won the DECISION.
> 
> Just so that we can have some clarity, Machida did nothing during the first two rounds. Rampage got in some good shots and a takedown as well. He was also aggressive while Machida showed no value in his elusiveness.
> 
> ...


platitudes. 

i didnt see anyone get ktfo or subbed. 

rampage won the fight or no one did.

i take what youre saying and although i disagree, i understand the point about their competitive merits. HOWEVER people are forgetting how well rampage did tonight in the first two rounds to slay the dragon. 

put it this way...if the fight had been 2 rounds long, no one would have had an issue with the decision.


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

How can anyone say the judges scored this perfectly when it's a split decision? :confused03:

At least one judge was wrong. Maybe 2.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Alexander Gustafsson, I'm sick of the LHW incest that holds the division hostage.

Give Rampage the loser of Evans/Rua.

I don't think either guy should be in belt consideration after that performance.


----------



## JustLo (Oct 7, 2009)

Dmaster23 said:


> rashad> penn franklin shogun thiago tito?



ROFL. Please. Machida faught a fat bj Penn and was like thirty pounds heavier at that. He beat an overrated Franklin, never ever beat shogun, and almost lost to Tito Ortiz who hasn't been relevant since beating an old age frank shamrock. 

Machida is overrated and rampage won me some good money tonight.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Machida lost the fight more than Rampage won.
But a win is always better than a loss.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Steroid Steve said:


> I think Machida's elusive style is the main reason he was still standing at the end of the fight. He respected Rampage's knockout power, and that is the main reason why he was even more defensive. He took some relatively weak shots from Rampage in the 2nd, and he looked woozy as hell. I don't think he has the chin to be aggressive with Rampage, and not to say many do...


When he starts losing rounds to guys like rampage who isnt much of a strategic fighter, I think he's in trouble.

Before this I thought he was miles ahead of guys like JBJ but i'm not so sure anymore.


----------



## VincePierce (Oct 10, 2010)

Breadfan said:


> How can anyone say the judges scored this perfectly when it's a split decision? :confused03:
> 
> At least one judge was wrong. Maybe 2.


granted. doesnt really change things tho.


----------



## VincePierce (Oct 10, 2010)

JustLo said:


> ROFL. Please. Machida faught a fat bj Penn and was like thirty pounds heavier at that. He beat an overrated Franklin, never ever beat shogun, and almost lost to Tito Ortiz who hasn't been relevant since beating an old age frank shamrock.
> 
> Machida is overrated and rampage won me some good money tonight.


hes good at what he does but beyond his fence is a ton of warm gooey ko target. and everyone knows that now.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Machida didn't get "robbed", he did nothing for ten minutes and he then didn't finish the fight. In my eyes both guys lost and drop down in the LHW standings.

Rampage didn't win the fight because Machida didn't fight for two rounds, Rampage didn't run so he wins.

And now they want to fight each other again....of course they do because most of the LHW division would kill them.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

John8204 said:


> Machida didn't get "robbed", he did nothing for ten minutes and he then didn't finish the fight. In my eyes both guys lost and drop down in the LHW standings.
> 
> Rampage didn't win the fight because Machida didn't fight for two rounds, Rampage didn't run so he wins.
> 
> And now they want to fight each other again....of course they do because *most of the LHW division would kill them.*


two top fighters who are at the top negated each other for most of the fight and now most of lhw would kill them:confused02: I LOL


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

*Does any1 remember that Machida fully mounted Rampage?*

LOL omg, you guys are like he did nothing, no agression etc Machida got the most dominant position on Rampage lol jeez


----------



## E=MC2 (Oct 24, 2010)

John8204 said:


> .of course they do because most of the LHW division would kill them.


Exaggeration for emphasis I assume? Otherwise it's a rather throwaway remark. 

Close fight, you could probably give it to either guy depending on how you saw it. 

Lyoto done more damage and easily won the 3rd but you could make a case for Rampage for the 1st two all the same. Personally I thought Machida should have got the decision, but what can you do? 

Machida is obviously a very talented fighter but he needs to find a balance between aggression and being overly defensive.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

fail thread is fail......


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

So whats your point? He won rd 3 hands down but lost the 1st 2.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Thelegend said:


> two top fighters who are at the top negated each other for most of the fight and now most of lhw would kill them:confused02: I LOL


Machida has lost his last three fights, and Rampage lost his last two. They were double losers tonight.

Not only that but look at how they lost, sloppy technique, bad pacing, poor decisions.

No one won tonight. It's looking more and more like Jason Brilz beating Little Nog wasn't an anomaly but a fact that the LHW's are being held back and held down to keep superstars fighting for titles.


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

Round 1 could go to any1
Round 2 Rampage slightly
Round 3 Machida decisively

Rampage gifted a decision.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

xRoxaz said:


> Round 1 could go to any1
> Round 2 Rampage slightly
> Round 3 Machida decisively
> 
> Rampage gifted a decision.


You just quoted that the first could go either way, the 2nd was rampage the third was machida. How are you then stupid enough to say he was gifted, when you have already stated it was close? Dude think before you type.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

Look, I could see how one would give rampage the first 2 rounds, 10-9, but if those are 10-9's then the 3rd has to be a 10-8. There is a huge difference between the 1st round, and the 3rd round...how can you score them the same?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

here we go lads theproof is soon to be banhammered


----------



## E=MC2 (Oct 24, 2010)

Worst trolling ever.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

This is how I look at it. If Machida won by split decision, I don't think anyone would be bitching about it. Yet, rampage won it, and people are. Clearly, bad judging call, Machida should've gotten the split.


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

Machida won the fight... sorry. The first and 2nd round were too close, but the 3rd was a 10-8 in my opinion.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

Theproof said:


> All they did was rub each others balls together the whole match. This is why MMA is gay and so are all of you!


You're trying way too hard, it's kind of sad...


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

John8204 said:


> It's looking more and more like Jason Brilz beating Little Nog wasn't an anomaly but a fact that *the LHW's are being held back and held down to keep superstars fighting for titles.*


Hmmm...interesting opinion.

You might be on to something right here.

But, apart from being a sport, this is a business!
And the main goal for a business is PROFIT!

UFC does that by selling PPVs and getting sponsors!

And you definitely sell more PPVs with Machida and Ramapage, than you do with Brilz or Gustafsson.

PS: Machida vs Randy is my secret bet!
And Machida vs Vemola...my secret fetish!


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

anderton46 said:


> You just quoted that the first could go either way, the 2nd was rampage the third was machida. How are you then stupid enough to say he was gifted, when you have already stated it was close? Dude think before you type.


I said first could go either way, so how does that go to Rampage? it should have been a draw or Machida's win cuz of the decisive last round compared to Rampages slight edge on second. How bout you read and think before you type?


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

xRoxaz said:


> I said first could go either way, so how does that go to Rampage? it should have been a draw or Machida's win cuz of the *decisive last round compared to Rampages slight edge on second*. How bout you read and think before you type?


Thats not how fights are judged. It goes round by round, they dont visit the scorecards for rd 1 at the end of rd 3 and change it. okay?


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Machida Didn't engage for about 8 minutes of the first two rounds. He let Rampage hit him in clinch, takehim down and control the octagon. when you basically don't do anything for 4 of the 5 mintues of the first 2 rounds your not going to win those rounds. Jackson might not have done alott, but he did more, and acted like he wanted to be there..:thumbsup:


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

limba said:


> Hmmm...interesting opinion.
> 
> You might be on to something right here.
> 
> ...


Last I checked this sport didn't grow because of big names, it grew when two unknowns guys made it to the end of a reality show and put on an amazing fight. The sport then grew again when a pro-wrestler with little to no experience came in and fought the big names of the sport and won.

Having James Toney, Chuck Liddell, and Tito Ortiz fight top ten fighters doesn't help the business...putting on classic fights does.

And maybe we wouldn't have to wait a year for our LHW champion to come back if he fought real competition when he came into the UFC and not two gift wrapped opponents in Coleman and Liddell. Rua should have been tested and proved healthy before he fought for the title....make no mistake the UFC lost money in the long run chasing the short run income.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

ptw said:


> Look, I could see how one would give rampage the first 2 rounds, 10-9, but if those are 10-9's then the 3rd has to be a 10-8. There is a huge difference between the 1st round, and the 3rd round...how can you score them the same?


10-8? really? machida hardly did anything while having rampage on his back in the 3rd. He rocked him in the exchanges and got rocked right back, he didnt bloody massacre rampage at all and rampage was always defending. for a round to be 10-8 it has to be utter domination like in AS vs demian, nothing like rampage/machida r3


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Judges have nothing to do with the UFC and Rampage won the first 2 rounds. Everyone that thinks otherwise is just just being stupid. Or they are sporting a Machida AVY lmao.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Rd 1 and Rd 2 OBVIOUSLY Rampage. Rd 3 Obviously Machida.

/THREAD


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Machida won the first round, and dodged all heavy shots if not all clean shots, and controlled him more in the clinch.... It was Bullshit...

And knowing that not much happened the first 2 rounds, its stupid to not give a 10 - 8 to Machida on the 3rd when he was the only one that really got to a dominate position and had a successful Fury of punches and knees....


Judges were crap and that was a Gift from 2/3 retards, but i cant wait for the rematch so Machida can beat him twice

His elusive style screwed him this fight


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

John8204 said:


> Last I checked this sport didn't grow because of big names, it grew when two unknowns guys made it to the end of a reality show and put on an amazing fight. The sport then grew again when a pro-wrestler with little to no experience came in and fought the big names of the sport and won.
> 
> Having James Toney, Chuck Liddell, and Tito Ortiz fight top ten fighters doesn't help the business...putting on classic fights does.
> 
> And maybe we wouldn't have to wait a year for our LHW champion to come back if he fought real competition when he came into the UFC and not two gift wrapped opponents in Coleman and Liddell. Rua should have been tested and proved healthy before he fought for the title....make no mistake the UFC lost money in the long run chasing the short run income.


I don't think the UFC lost money...maybe lost some points on image.
It's not the first time this happens in the last 2 years: pretty much the same thing happend with Lesnar last year.

Champion hurt (Lesnar/Shogun) a tough contender willing to wait...and wait...and wait for the shot (Carwin/Rashad)... And two undefeated prospects waiting for their chance (Cain/JDS-Bones/Bader). And it turned out pretty good for them.

I think, casual fans don't care that much who fights. They just wanna see a fight. And if they know it's for a title, that makes it even more worthy to watch for them.

That's why it's so strange having to wait more than a year for a title fight...when you can make an interim title fight, thus promoting it even better.

But i'm no UFC chairman or anything.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

I had the fight scored 2-1 for Rampage but I still didn't think he'd win, too close to call. Great fight though.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Lesnar's injury was unforeseen, and we had an interim title fight. Rua had bad knees and wasn't given guys that would have tested his knees. The number one contender also didn't take 10 months off. And frankly it's not just Rua, Griffin was out for a year, Franklin for six months, Anderson Silva bounced out of the division and Rampage went on a long break to film a movie that's six guys in one division(in the top ten) who have gone on a layoff in two years.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

It's been said in this thread already probably... Rampage won the contest. Machida won the fight.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

John8204 said:


> Lesnar's injury was unforeseen, and we had an interim title fight. Rua had bad knees and wasn't given guys that would have tested his knees. The number one contender also didn't take 10 months off. And frankly it's not just Rua, Griffin was out for a year, Franklin for six months, Anderson Silva bounced out of the division and Rampage went on a long break to film a movie that's six guys in one division(in the top ten) who have gone on a layoff in two years.


I get you.
Believe me, i would like nothing more than to see Bones or Bader given a title shot next! 
Why not?!
A lot of talks about them not being tested enough against top contenders!
F****n bulls***t!

Like you mentioned: 6 TOP 10 LHWs (5 without Anderson, but you could add Thiago Silva to the mix instead ) were out in the last 2 years for various reasons, and still after their absence they still got in front of the line.

My case for Bader and Bones (and others like Davis or even Brilz) is: how can they test themselves against "the elite" if the elite is missing - injured, recuperating or doing movies?!!? Bones and Bader were given fights against the rest.....Instead of making Franklin-Bones / Rampage-Bones or Griffin-Bader / Thiago Silva/Bader.. after "the elite" got back from injury!

I don't think the fans wouldn't have enjoyed that!

I am sure!!


----------



## JustLo (Oct 7, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> Machida won the first round, and dodged all heavy shots if not all clean shots, and controlled him more in the clinch.... It was Bullshit...
> 
> And knowing that not much happened the first 2 rounds, its stupid to not give a 10 - 8 to Machida on the 3rd when he was the only one that really got to a dominate position and had a successful Fury of punches and knees....
> 
> ...


LOL. Take off your urine colored glasses.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

JustLo said:


> LOL. Take off your urine colored glasses.


LOL I would have gone with 

Don't pee on my leg and tell me it's the champion


----------



## HellRazor (Sep 24, 2006)

The fighters took the outrage out of this decision. Machida was humble in defeat. Rampage flat out said "I got my ass kicked".

And yet, I can't say the judges were wrong. The scoring was well within the 'margin of error', and was consistent with past UFC scoring.

Rampage won two rounds. Machida won the fight. But decisions are awarded on winning individual rounds.

I don't this matchup, from a style perspective, but fairness argues immediate re-match. Maybe as a Spike freebie.


----------



## monkey024 (Apr 6, 2010)

I saw rampage won first by just being aggresive and maybe the uppercut... but I saw machida winning 2 and 3. 

2 machida got rampage in the corner and wasnt hurt by rampage flurry...and 3 well he had top control.

The first round might have been machidas as well at the end machida dropped rampage but I guess that didnt count. 

Cant wait for the rematch.

Also that close slam was pretty crazy...seeing machida get slammed would have everyone going crazy but him being smart and getting out of it also made everyone go crazy.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Judges in MMA scare me how retarded they can be


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Machida Karate said:


> Judges in MMA scare me how retarded they can be


Agreed. Thank god that was not the case today.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Machida Karate said:


> Judges in MMA scare me how retarded they can be


I think a big part of the issue is the judging criteria rather than the actual judges. (At least for this fight)


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

I love the Machida error!


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

It was far from a Horrible decision guy. Rampage landed more shots and was pressing the action in the first 2 rounds. Hell he even landed a few fairly big uppercuts and overhands while Machida mounted almost zero offense. Machida's offense came in the form of mainly strikes to the leg but only after reversing Rampage against the clinch.

Machida won the 3rd in a big way but it was far from 10-8. Rampage was working and exploding even while rocked. Hell he even ended up on top at the end of the fight.

I know you love Machida but there is such a thing as running away. Slipping Punches and landing counters is elusive. Constantly running backwards as quick as you can whne someone engages you, leaves a bad image in the judges eyes.

Machida will be back though he was obviously still tentative coming off the Shogun loss. He just needs to get back to circling away and countering like he used to.

Good win for Rampage though!


----------



## Pound&Mound (Dec 10, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Agreed. Thank god that was not the case today.


Haha totally agreed. I was like, why are you raising Machida's hands at the end of the third round. Sure you lost that round, but you probabaly edged the 1st and 2nd rounds by being more aggressive while nothing much was happening... and I was no where near as shocked as Rampage was when they announced he won.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Pound&Mound said:


> Haha totally agreed. I was like, why are you raising Machida's hands at the end of the third round. Sure you lost that round, but you probabaly edged the 1st and 2nd rounds by being more aggressive while nothing much was happening... and I was no where near as shocked as Rampage was when they announced he won.


Honestly, him doing that may have caused him the fight if rounds 2 and 3, or round 1 and 3 were switched.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

I called it for Rampage, but I thought he lost the first and third rounds. 

Quinton was the aggressor during the entire fight, but Lyoto landed more frequently in the first, and clearly won the 3rd. 

I'll watch it again, but aside from foot stomps, Rampage was not landing cleanly at all during the first. 

Quinton's future as a championship contender is unclear; he remains a strictly one-dimensional fighter and cannot be bothered to evolve.


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

Ok I like both of these guys so would hope that my opinion is unbiased. Just watched the fight and I honestly can't see how some of the guys here are shocked at this decision. Ramapage IMO clearly wins first two rounds (10-9) each, with Lyoto obviously winning the last with a debatable 10-8. That leaves it 28-28 and with rampage being the agressor the whole fight the judges edged him. No gifted decisions or whatever.

I was actually pretty suprised/dissapointed with Machida in this fight... thought he would of brought a lot more to the table and for the first two rounds was losing most exchanges. Until the third didnt really land anything worth mentioning (even leg kicks did nothing - I mean if you Machida surely you know kicking is Rampages weakness?!) and just didnt make me believe he can ever get close to the title with shogun around imo. Just my two cents lol.


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

I had it 29-28 Rampage.

Machida barely threw anything in the first 2 rounds while Rampage was aggressive and landed some strikes.

The last round was clearly Lyoto's. Rampage's flurry and getting up from Machida on the ground stopped it from being a 10-8 imo.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Why doesn't Rampage listen? 

Just add his TD to his offence and he can be a beast.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

Yeah, I always thought Rampage could win this fight (see earlier comments in this thread for proof). Granted, I never thought he'd win a decision, but I think he deserved it. Lyoto's "elusiveness," aka his running away was bound to get him in trouble one of these days. It keeps him safe, but it means he's never going to be tagged as the aggressor and in close fights that counts.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Does anyone actually want a re-match like Rampage suggested? Machida is effectively on a 3 fight losing streak, and Rampage is now back to winning ways. I'd like to see Rampage take on the winner of Jones/Bader for a title shot, with Machida moving down the division to take on the winner of Bonnar/Pokrajac.


----------



## E=MC2 (Oct 24, 2010)

Face the winner of Bonnar/Pokrajac? Surely you jest? Machida would absolutely destroy either of those guys.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

He would, but who else is he going to fight? He's not going to fight the winner of Nog/Ortiz, he could possibly take on the winner of Forrest/Franklin, but I think if Stephan Bonnar beats Pokrajac that'd be a good fight. Machida certainly shouldn't be taking on a title contender after, in my eyes, 3 straight losses.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Machida - Gustafsson or Davis
Jackson - Rua (if he loses) Bader (if he wins) Franklin


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

I don't think it's debatable that Rampage won round 2 and Machida won round 3. I gave round 1 to Rampage solely based on his aggression, since neither landed anything too significant in the 1st round.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

[10-9 must system bashing routine]
This is just another fight that proves that the 10-9 must system just doesn't reflect what's happening in an MMA fight. If you look at the fight as a whole it's clear to everyone that Machida won it. Even Rampage knew that he lost. After watching the fight once (because judges can't watch it twice either) I had round 1 and 2 even and round 3 for Machida. Judges basically never score 10-10 rounds (they're probably told not to) so it's clear to see how they basically had to screw up the decision.

Edit: Just to clarify, if someone held me at gunpoint and told me I had to score rounds 1 and 2 for someone then I'd give them to Rampage. I'm just saying that by looking at the fight as a whole the winner is Machida and thus the 10-9 must system failed.
[/10-9 must system bashing routine]


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

rockybalboa25 said:


> I don't think it's debatable that Rampage won round 2 and Machida won round 3. I gave round 1 to Rampage solely based on his aggression, since neither landed anything too significant in the 1st round.


I agree. I gave Page the 1st and 2nd based on aggresion. 

He just seemed hungrier than Machida IMO and he definately looked more dangerous.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm not sure how Rampage wins the first round with aggression since he didn't land anything. Machida didn't land much but at least he landed some kicks. Rampage won the second, Machida obviously the third. I thought it was a clear 29-28 Machida but it was close enough to leave open to a bad decision and that's what happened. 

I don't know why Machida was so passive when he had distance. He was outstriking Jackson very easily from range but just wasn't throwing enough. The only time he got in any trouble was in the clinch so why not just get busier on the outside. Look what happened in the third when he actually started winging some punches. 

I'm shocked. I thought Machida won that fight but the fact that it was even close enough for a bad decision to happen surprises me.


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

Drogo said:


> I'm not sure how Rampage wins the first round with aggression since he didn't land anything. Machida didn't land much but at least he landed some kicks. Rampage won the second, Machida obviously the third. I thought it was a clear 29-28 Machida but it was close enough to leave open to a bad decision and that's what happened.
> 
> I don't know why Machida was so passive when he had distance. He was outstriking Jackson very easily from range but just wasn't throwing enough. The only time he got in any trouble was in the clinch so why not just get busier on the outside. Look what happened in the third when he actually started winging some punches.
> 
> *I'm shocked. I thought Machida won that fight but the fact that it was even close enough for a bad decision to happen surprises me*.


Well, although we don't all see eye to eye on the scoring, I think it's safe to say Rampage did a lot better than ppl thought he would. 

He surprised the hell out of me. I was expecting a one sided beat down via precise counter-striking from Machida but he hung in there and took the fight to him.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Machida said it himself after fighting Shogun the first time - "Sometimes the last round has the biggest impression on people, and they don't look at the fight as a whole". That statement applies differently to that fight because yes Shogun did own the last round, but he also scored heavier throughout the fight. It applies to this fight very well.

Machida's actions in the 3rd round against Jackson are being exaggerated by many people. 4/5 punches and 2 knees do not win you a fight. He didn't knock Jackson down, he didn't have Jackson in danger and he couldn't do anything on the ground, even in full mount.

Rampage fought the perfect fight against Machida, basically shut him down. He constantly pushed forward, did damage in the clinch, was always busy and nullified Machida's attempts on the ground, nearly getting another highlight reel slam. He came off better in the (few)exchanges and quickly halted Machida's 3rd round barrage, like a Rhino on speed.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

I´m not very upset for Lyoto´s loss. He didn´t really make enough to make a clear decision, so...

Really liked Rampage´s attitude though, he came out with another fan in me.

F*ck ed Soares, the worst translation ever.
Lyoto hardly said what he said, besides Lyoto expressed words of respect to Rampage and Soares didn´t even mentioned that.


----------



## AndyUK (Nov 21, 2010)

It wasn't a great fight really. Machida was very defensive for most of the fight and while Rampage was the aggressor, he didn't exactly do much. Personally, I thought Machida won the fight though. Even Rampage was surprised that he got the win. 

Like I said, I guess you could say that Rampage was more aggressive but I think that is where the flaws lie in the round-by-round scoring system because Machida did the most damage in the fight. Rampage didn't land much at all. I'm not saying it isn't the best way to do things, it is but that isn't to say it doesn't have some flaws to it.

I'm not sure if a rematch will happen but I think it would be fair after this. Kudos to Rampage for suggesting it too, he's got a great attitude.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I gave 1 to rampage because I thought he landed the better strikes and did a lot more in the clinch, 2 I gave to rampage but was wavering a little for draw because I don't score takedowns that you don't do anything with as anything more than a good technique and lyoto did better in the clinch, 3 was obviously to lyoto. Rampage deserved it a little more but that isn't how Rampage wants to win a fight.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I fell asleep.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

> F*ck ed Soares, the worst translation ever.
> Lyoto hardly said what he said, besides Lyoto expressed words of respect to Rampage and Soares didn´t even mentioned that.


What did Lyoto really say man?


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

Machida is the whole reason I watch MMA. That said, I felt after the fight that Quinton was going to take the first two round due to octagon control and agression, and he did. I also think Machida lost this fight more than Rampage won it, and Machida's style worked against him on the judges scorecards last night.

Machida was still battling his KO demons IMO. He looked very hesitant and Gunshy, if he had just opened up in the 2nd instead of the 3rd I think he would have finished rampage off. Rampage is definitely a world class athlete, and has my respect after a classy display of sportsmanship, but he proved he is what I thought he was to me...A 1 dimensional boxer/striker who stalks without much action.

Machida is a stud, and I hope he proved it to himself tonight. This loss will probably be more important to his growth than the Rua KO. Machida is still relatively young in his UFC career, and has all the tools and technique in the world. He just didn't put it all together tonight. And when he did it was too late, seriously, outside of Rua and Wanderlei I personally haven't seen Rampage take a beating like what Machida dished out in the 3rd. There's no wonder he thought he got his ass whooped, cause Rampage don't get tooled and rocked like that often.

I liked the glimpses of Machida's ground game. sick technique all around.

Even though my favorite fighter lost last night and it was a little lackluster, I really enjoyed that fight a whole lot for some reason. Here's to hoping Machida can put his demons to rest for good now. You got the skills dude, don't be afraid to use them.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

I feel like Dana is planning Rampge vs Rua 2.

Would be fireworks.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

I can see why, that fight would ******* sell! Would be hilarious if they ditched the Rashad title fight and put Rampage in, in his place. I think Rashad would actually explode.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Rusko said:


> I feel like Dana is planning Rampge vs Rua 2.
> 
> Would be fireworks.


And if Rua is healthy, he will walk right through Rampage again with ease.


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

sNuFf_rEaLiTy said:


> Machida is the whole reason I watch MMA. That said, I felt after the fight that Quinton was going to take the first two round due to octagon control and agression, and he did. I also think Machida lost this fight more than Rampage won it, and Machida's style worked against him on the judges scorecards last night.
> 
> Machida was still battling his KO demons IMO. He looked very hesitant and Gunshy, if he had just opened up in the 2nd instead of the 3rd I think he would have finished rampage off. Rampage is definitely a world class athlete, and has my respect after a classy display of sportsmanship, but he proved he is what I thought he was to me...A 1 dimensional boxer/striker who stalks without much action.
> 
> ...


I agree even though Machida lost last night I found it a really interesting fight and chess game, to be honest both were not able to implement their game fully but still Machida is one bad dude any1 else woulda been knocked out last night.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

SM33 said:


> What did Lyoto really say man?


Yeah, your translation would be much appreciated.


----------



## wakeboy (Sep 14, 2009)

*Lyoto is on a 3 fight losing streak*

when will he be cut from the ufc?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Machida is only on a 2 fight losing streak and he is still a top LHW. He has only lost to Shogun (which he has also beat once) and Rampage (which was an extremely close fight where Machida had Rampage in trouble). 16-2 with good wins and a former UFC champion as well.

They are not cutting him anytime soon.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Glad I picked Rampage to win this one! Made me some nice coin

Honestly this is ridiculous. 

He is a former champion with only 2 losses in the UFC. Both of those losses being to former champions. 

His loss to Rampage was via split decision and there's gonna be a rematch because the fight was so close. 

No point in discussing this any further.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Machida is only on a 2 fight losing streak and he is still a top LHW. He has only lost to Shogun (which he has also beat once) and Rampage (which was an extremely close fight where Machida had Rampage in trouble). 16-2 with good wins and a former UFC champion as well.
> 
> They are not cutting him anytime soon.


Lyoto's a great fighter, but he is on a 3 fight losing streak. There's no way he won that first Shogun fight, and AFAIC Rampage fairly comfortably beat him too. I'm not taking anything away from him as a fighter, but in my eyes, he's on a 3 fight losing streak.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Danm2501 said:


> Lyoto's a great fighter, but he is on a 3 fight losing streak. There's no way he won that first Shogun fight, and AFAIC Rampage fairly comfortably beat him too. I'm not taking anything away from him as a fighter, but in my eyes, he's on a 3 fight losing streak.


Yeah well in my eyes he's 2-1 in his last 3.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Good for you. Lucky judging fights is subjective then really isn't it.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

If you want to call the first machida/shogun fight a bad decision, fine. But then you have to call last nights decision one as well. The judges are still using a system that requires them to award each round to a fighter no matter how even it was. One and two should have been 10-10's with 3 clearly going to machida. 

I want pride style judging. This sport isn't boxing, stop judging it as such.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

wakeboy said:


> when will he be cut from the ufc?


dont watch mma then. watch cockfighting (probably in texas)



Danm2501 said:


> Lyoto's a great fighter, but he is on a 3 fight losing streak. There's no way he won that first Shogun fight, and AFAIC Rampage fairly comfortably beat him too. I'm not taking anything away from him as a fighter, but in my eyes, he's on a 3 fight losing streak.


how the **** is he on 3 fight losing streak? if you want to make his first shogun fight a L then you have to make his rampage fight a w. its 2-1 either way. take arithmetic class.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

Danm2501 said:


> Lyoto's a great fighter, but he is on a 3 fight losing streak. There's no way he won that first Shogun fight, and AFAIC Rampage fairly comfortably beat him too. I'm not taking anything away from him as a fighter, but in my eyes, he's on a 3 fight losing streak.





TraMaI said:


> Yeah well in my eyes he's 2-1 in his last 3.


Have to say I thought the first Shogun fight was bad decision too, but that is irrelevant right now.
I love it when I am right and as I predicted Machida was just as gunshy as I predicted him to be atleast in first 2 rounds vs. Rampage. Got called a troll and neg rep'ed for my prediction by the diehard Machida fans and right now I can't help but smile. 

Anyway, he will be back and as I predicted motivated Rampage is a terrible first match up for everyone that is coming off from a brutal knockout loss which also happened to be first in Machida's career. I think he will beat up and most likely finish whoever he fights next.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

*Machida won %100. Machida/Rampage=Bisping/Hamill*

that decision was BS. Machida won the fight 29-28, or at least a draw.
Rampage did NOTHING in that fight. though he was outmost respectful after the fight and showed class, i felt like it was robbery. it was like machida was giving a L to compensate for his W over shogun.
and dana white was as ridiculous as it comes in his interview with Ariel. what gameplan are you talking about? rampage couldnt do anything! the first 2 rounds were close but gotta give the first round %100 to machida. the 3rd round machida came with a flurry that almost dropped rampage, and took him down and went for submissions. that was the most active part of the fight. its dana white sucking rampage's dicking and nothing else calling him "his boy".

it goes along with other awful robbiers that didnt get immediate rematches like Tyson Griffin/Lentz, Sherk/Dunham and some of Guillard's fights.


----------



## MMA87 (Nov 21, 2010)

LMAO 3 fight losing streak...haters will hate.

He won the first shogun fight fair and square...last night's fight could have gone either way. The same thing that happened to shogun happened to Machida, he won the fight but lost the rounds. He is 2-1 and he is not going to be cut anytime soon. If thinking he lost all three fights help you sleep at night by all means go for it. The record will always show that he lost 2 of his last 3 fights


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Davisty69 said:


> If you want to call the first machida/shogun fight a bad decision, fine. But then you have to call last nights decision one as well. The judges are still using a system that requires them to award each round to a fighter no matter how even it was. One and two should have been 10-10's with 3 clearly going to machida.
> 
> I want pride style judging. This sport isn't boxing, stop judging it as such.


Except in todays fight Rampage really did win while Machida lost to Shogun.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> Good for you. Lucky judging fights is subjective then really isn't it.


Ok I will go with your logic. Rampage said that Machida beat him. So if we are doing this, then Machida lost twice to Shogun and then beat Rampage.

I am not here to debate the first Shogun fight. There are 150 older threads for that. Machida got the win, everyone get over it. He has lost 2 straight.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm a fan of both fighters but, not a fanatic about either. I've rewatched the fight 3 times now, Once each focusing on just one fighter and I'm watching again right now.

Honestly and without supporting either fighter, I have to agree with Rampage. He knows the real score just like when he fought Ninja. I have a lot of respect for the way he mans up and tells the truth.

Machida has only himself to blame. He could have done more in the first 2 rnds. Maybe he was a little gun shy but, I think he's over it now.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Nice Comeback from Lyoto  

He fought exactly the way I wanted him to fight! Be his old elusive and taking no risks of another Knock Out loss. 
He literaly took close to no damage in this fight, so I hope we will see him back in just a few weeks.

Win or Lose.. it certainly was a close fight and very tough to score as well. It also doesn't really matter if there is an second L on his record or not.. 


I just know why Lyoto wants to build more and more muscle mass  I don't really like that.. He is losing his quickness and movements in my eyes. He just looks to WAY to heavy in there. I saw that in the second Shogun fight as well..
Ok he is getting a lot more strenght and power. Who rocked Rampage that bad with a single straight left the last time?? I can't remember anyone!

But I don't wanna see Lyoto the Knock Out artist.. I wanna see the elusive small 202 Lyoto Machida back :thumbsup: 
I really hope he loses some of that weight for his next fight. I want the small Machida back^^

But other then that Lyoto is back and on his route back to that Belt


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Live at the fight I scored it clearly 29-28 Rampage. I gave the first two to Rampage. I gave the first to Rampage pretty much just on lack of action from either, I thought Rampage had some clinch work and cut the cage off more and gave him the second on the same merit plus the takedown. I watched the fight back today and it was A LOT closer than I had it live, but still scored it for Rampage.

I really don't think Machida can complain but if it had gone the other way I don't Rampage could have either. Neither guy did enough to clearly win the fight. I'd like to see them fight again, but I also don't see it going much differently. 

BTW are all of Machida's opponents from now on going to clinch and work the legs like Shogun? Rampage hasn't thrown a kick or worked in the clinch like that in a very long time and it looked like the plan was to work Machida's legs and body early and slow him down the same way Shogun did.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Life B Ez said:


> BTW are all of Machida's opponents from now on going to clinch and work the legs like Shogun? Rampage hasn't thrown a kick or worked in the clinch like that in a very long time and it looked like the plan was to work Machida's legs and body early and slow him down the same way Shogun did.


If they're smart they'll do it, working Machida's legs takes away his movement and ruins his style. If he can't bounce in & out, he can be hit, if he's getting clinched, he can't use his elusiveness. The other thing is Machida gets worried and thrown off his game when his legs start getting attacked, he remembers what happened in the first Shogun fight and he doesn't like it.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I think Machida should have maintained the mount position rather than go for the armbar. Everybody knows he's too strong to be submitted. In fact I can't remember Rampage ever getting submitted. 

That right there could have been a 10-8 fight. Even though Rampage was the aggressor I saw Lyoto landing more leg kicks so I really had Lyoto winning the fight. 

Not sure why it took Lyoto so long to take Rampage down. That should have been the game plan from the get go. 

All in all it was an entertaining fight and card!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> I think Machida should have maintained the mount position rather than go for the armbar. Everybody knows he's too strong to be submitted. In fact I can't remember Rampage ever getting submitted.
> 
> That right there could have been a 10-8 fight. Even though Rampage was the aggressor I saw Lyoto landing more leg kicks so I really had Lyoto winning the fight.
> 
> ...


Sakuraba subbed Rampage with an RNC in Rampage's first Pride fight, think it's only time he was ever subbed. I thought the same thing though, Machida should have postured up and tried to GnP him out, he had close to a minute and Rampage looked exhausted.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> I think Machida should have maintained the mount position rather than go for the armbar. Everybody knows he's too strong to be submitted. In fact I can't remember Rampage ever getting submitted.
> 
> That right there could have been a 10-8 fight. Even though Rampage was the aggressor I saw Lyoto landing more leg kicks so I really had Lyoto winning the fight.
> 
> ...


I expected for machida to take it to the ground early too. I was surprised at the lack of takedowns and sweeps.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I thought he spent the 1st round especially, too concerned with maintaining that kicking distance without using it enough.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

oldfan said:


> I thought he spent the 1st round especially, too concerned with maintaining that kicking distance without using it enough.


Yeah. If you notice, Machida closes the distance on Rampage in the 3rd round much like in the ortiz fight. Machida should have done that in the 2nd last night.

The problem Machida had was he wasn't throwing enough peppering shots to outpoint Jackson the way he so masterfully has done to most of his opponents. That's why the octagon control/aggression took so much precedence.

Same thing happened in Marquardt/Okami.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

oldfan said:


> I'm a fan of both fighters but, not a fanatic about either. I've rewatched the fight 3 times now, Once each focusing on just one fighter and I'm watching again right now.
> 
> Honestly and without supporting either fighter, I have to agree with Rampage. He knows the real score just like when he fought Ninja. I have a lot of respect for the way he mans up and tells the truth.
> 
> Machida has only himself to blame. He could have done more in the first 2 rnds. Maybe he was a little gun shy but, I think he's over it now.


I should have sig bet u :thumbsup:




But anyway guys FWIW I just rewatched the fight and I can confirm to you with 100% certainty that Rampage won the first two rounds and Machida won the 3rd.(with a bigger margin but not 10-8)

For some reason Machida is too scared to commit to any offensive moves. He even had Jackson mounted but was scared to posture up and hit him and before that had him rocked on the feet but as soon as Jackson returned fire, machida backed down. He's got to work on his killer instinct.

Thanks for your time


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

vilify said:


> For some reason Machida is too scared to commit to any offensive moves. He even had Jackson mounted but was scared to posture up and hit him and before that had him rocked on the feet but as soon as Jackson returned fire, machida backed down. He's got too work on his killer instinct.
> 
> Thanks for your time


He just lost to a visious KO loss not too long ago because he was too agressive. Now understand why that was?


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> He just lost to a visious KO loss not too long ago because he was too agressive. Now understand why that was?


That's not it. Lyoto has always employed a very cautious, back-peddling, counter-striking style. 

To some this is tactical, to others it is boring. 

You can't dispute his results, and it's silly to take unnecessary risks, but personally, I found his latest fight to be rather boring.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

michelangelo said:


> That's not it. Lyoto has always employed a very cautious, back-peddling, counter-striking style.
> 
> To some this is tactical, to others it is boring.
> 
> You can't dispute his results, and it's silly to take unnecessary risks, *but personally, I found his latest fight to be rather boring.*


Well, then you stay pretty much alone there!

Of course this is the main reason. Look on how he fought before that loss and look now. Rampage however did a good thing on not playing into Lyoto's game, so that Lyoto had to be the aggressor again. 

Watch the Rashad fight, Shogun (both) and Thiago fight again and you will see, that he alone in the first round of each of those fights, went in there multible times already.

Another main factor was the fear of Rampages fists, cause he is also a counter striker.

Many more factors played against Lyoto that night I agree.


----------



## skywalker281 (Nov 13, 2007)

I hate Michida's b_tch and move style. I'm glad he didn't get rewarded for running around like a school girl for 3 rounds while landing an occasional leg kick.:thumb02:


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

No, Lyoto was booed heartily. Most fans knew he would not bring the fight. Quite frankly, Rampage wanted no part of him either, due in large part to the fact that there would be so few exchanges, and hence little opportunity to create an exciting match for the fans. 

What's more important however is the fact that Lyoto has lost his aura of invincibility; tarnished and then completely shattered by Shogun Rua. 

I'll be happy to watch Lyoto compete again, but my expectations are being lowered each time.



BobbyCooper said:


> Well, then you stay pretty much alone there!
> 
> Of course this is the main reason. Look on how he fought before that loss and look now. Rampage however did a good thing on not playing into Lyoto's game, so that Lyoto had to be the aggressor again.
> 
> ...


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Well, then you stay pretty much alone there!
> 
> Of course this is the main reason. Look on how he fought before that loss and look now. Rampage however did a good thing on not playing into Lyoto's game, so that Lyoto had to be the aggressor again.
> 
> ...


he needs to take risks while being elusive bobby, he relies to much on evading unches till his opponent makes a mistake, he needs to occasionally in each ropund go in for the killer punch combo, then he will be evasive,unpredictable and a finisher, i hope he is not reading this though because then he will become unstoppable.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

While keeping "the proportions of this situation"...(this being on another level)...i hope Machida won't go through the same thing Keith Jardine went.

A certain similarity is there. 
It doesn't envolve winning titles and one of them being a champion. Or that one of them is a karate master and the other a brawler.

It's about people talking about their akward fighting style. Machida has this strange elusive style that other fighters couldn't figure out. Enter Shogun! First fight he showed the way! The second fight was just round 6 for him.
Now i won't say Rampage has found another way, but he definitely didn't do what Rashad or Thiago Silva did. In a way, he found that something to counter Machida's elusiveness.

Like i've said...it's somewhat of a strange comparison, but some years ago, the talk about Keith Jardine was a bit similar. Everytime they talked about Jardine...it was all about his strange-akward style; about his opponents trying to figure him out: he had strange punches, strange stance, strange leg kicks, strange angles. He was 5-2 in his first 7 UFC fights: losses to Bonnar and Alexander (when he was dominating). But he had huge wins against Liddell and Forrest (TKO).
And he lost the fight against Rampage because of that knockdown in the last 30 seconds of the fight. And that was a potential number 1 contender's fight.
After that, it all went downhill. He didn't change anything in the way he fought and pretty much that was it.

Problem with akward styles is...they work! Untill the others figure them out!

I am curious on how Machida will bounce after this loss.
If he can build on his performance he put in the 3rd round against Rampage...it's all good!


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Invalid comparison. Lyoto is 10X as skilled as Jardine, even in his wildest dreams.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

michelangelo said:


> Invalid comparison. Lyoto is 10X as skilled as Jardine, even in his wildest dreams.


No doubt! I agree!
I've mentioned about 3 times in the post: it's a "forced comparison"...
I tried talking about "akward styles" and how they evolve.
jardine's was hard to figure out even for the likes of Chuc, Forrest or Rampage. Of course Jardine isn't as skilled as Machida. he will never be, but his style worked out for him quite well, until others figured it out!

Until the Shogun fight, Lyoto's style seemed to be flawless. Of course it isn't. Every style has a flawd.

Repeat: i am curious on how Machida will fight next: like rd 1&2 (Rampage fight) or like rd 3 (Rampage fight).


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Just rewatched the fight and wrote everything down 2nd Rd Rampage 3rd Round Lyoto...1st was close but Rampage did enough to pull it off.....But I think if Lyoto would have change the 3rd for 2nd the fight would have went the other way. Rampage won that fight because he came out in the 2nd hungry and landed some good shots and a takedown. I think they were on the fence and the 2nd round winner won the fight. .....I dont see why people say it was boring though ...I enjoyed it....Rampage needs to find a way to close the distance better


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Not sure either. I thought the fight was pretty entertaining as well.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Very much so.......I honestly believe that if Lyoto would have won the 2nd instead of the 3rd he would have got the nod....but thats just me


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Machida's chance was when he mounted em. Should have rained down punches rather than going for an arm bar. He might not have finished Rampage, but he could have earned a 10-8 creating a draw or even a split in his favor. 

Side note after reading an article on the UFC didn't factor in the foot stomps and of course the knees in the clinch by Rampage. Those technically are strikes and that along with the aggression probably won him the fight. 

For all of us who were a bit surprised the 3rd round which was a lot more definitive gave us the impression that Machida might have pulled it off, but I suppose it was judged correctly. Too bad, Machida might have won had he pressed the action earlier on and tried finishing in the 3rd.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Lyoto has always employed a mix of both; he lures you in by backpeddling, and then counter-strikes opportunistically when you over-commit. 

It worked to perfection against Rashad, but Rashad has a suspect chin.

It also worked quite nicely against a plodding weak striker in Tito Ortiz.

Rampage has a solid jaw, good defense, and he himself fought a relatively cautious fight as well. 

Lyoto does not have the type of power that Liddell has or that other KO artists have. He has to pick his spots, and by and large, he is very successful at what he does. 



limba said:


> No doubt! I agree!
> I've mentioned about 3 times in the post: it's a "forced comparison"...
> I tried talking about "akward styles" and how they evolve.
> jardine's was hard to figure out even for the likes of Chuc, Forrest or Rampage. Of course Jardine isn't as skilled as Machida. he will never be, but his style worked out for him quite well, until others figured it out!
> ...


----------



## VincePierce (Oct 10, 2010)

*Who won ? Rampage or Machida or draw ?*

how did you score it.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Funny thing is, I scored the fight for Rampage, but I was still shocked he won.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm not playing, I'm moving on. Despite the loss I'm proud of Machida, and Rampage gained my respect.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

SpoKen said:


> Funny thing is, I scored the fight for Rampage, but I was still shocked he won.


Ditto as wierd as it sounds .


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Rampage won me some credits.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

29-28 Rampage, although I was expecting the decision to go to Machida because they always do.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

In terms of the shitty round to round scoring that is done in MMA Rampage won. However, as Rampage said himself... he got beat up much more then Machida did... unfortunately it only happened in the last five minutes.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

I definitely think Rampage won. He pushed the action, controlled the center of the octagon and went for more 'fight ending' attacks.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Rampage Jackson but I was nervous while the decision was being read. It seems like usually during a split decision whichever name they announce first tends to win. so when I heard Judge number 1 scores it Machida...I was like Oh sh!t!

But Rampage won and life is good.


----------



## rcboxer1 (Nov 28, 2008)

With the 10 point scoring system that doesn't work so good for MMA I say Rampage won. But if the fight was judged like the way they did in Pride Fighting which I think is better, then I think Machida would have won the fight.


----------



## f4rtknock3r (Nov 22, 2010)

i really dont understand how else you would have scored the fight. If a fighter wins 2 out of 3 rounds he should be declared a winner... rampage did most of the work and it would have been bullshit for machida to have won the fight just because of those 6 punches he threw in the last seconds of the 3rd round.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

If they would know how too score a fight the correct way, then this fight was a draw. But they aren't doing that just yet.. so Rampage won.

Draw btw.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

How I wish people would stop referring to pride style judging...


----------



## KittenStrangler (Mar 26, 2010)

Draw.

Gave one round to Rampage, one round to Machida and one round was a draw. Very lack luster fight until the third.


----------



## kickstar (Nov 12, 2009)

Draw....


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

I score rounds 1 and 2 for Rampage and round 3 for Machida. While Machida did "bring it" in the third round... Rampage was doing much more for the majority of the fight.


----------



## King JLB (Apr 28, 2009)

rcboxer1 said:


> With the 10 point scoring system that doesn't work so good for MMA I say Rampage won. But if the fight was judged like the way they did in Pride Fighting which I think is better, then I think Machida would have won the fight.


If the fight was judged by who was wearing the nicer chain (which I think is better) Rampage would have won 30-27. Sounds kind of stupid doesn't it? It's not Pride, it's the UFC, and this is their scoring system.

Not even looking at every orgs scoring, Rampage pushed the fight, was the aggressor most of the time and should have won that fight 29-28 through and through. What TWO rounds did Machida win?

And I'm in agreement with all the people saying they were shocked. I was convinced that Machida auto-wins every decision... I'm really happy to see that Rampage took this one. Think a Shogun rematch would go down the same way? I bet you thought Wandy would go 3-0 too, huh?  Some awesome title fights coming up...


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

I scored the fight like most people. 29-28 Rampage. I said going into the 3rd round the only way Machida wins is by stopping Rampage in the last round. He gave it his best shot though. Really close fight.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

I am in agreement as well, I had it 29-28 for Rampage. Like said before, he pushed the pace and was the agressor in the first two rounds. Anyone can talk about this or that scoring system, but the fact is that they use a 10 point system with specific criteria. Machida had a nice flurry in the third (something he needs to do more of) it just wasn't enough.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Both guy's left the octagon looking good so i really don't care. I would've given my vote for Machida, but the more times i look and think about it, i'd score it as a draw.


----------



## axewand (Nov 22, 2010)

Machida clearly gave Rampage an ass whooping coming from Rampage's own mouth. But again, a single round ass whooping will not dictate the outcome of the fight. If the fight is scheduled for only a round, Rampage clearly won that single round fight, and if it's a 2 round fight I'd still give it to rampage. Rampage worked harder in terms of bringing the fight to Mr.Machida for the first 2 rounds. Again if you look at it as a fighter, Machida delivered more clear damaging blows than what rampage delivered for the whole 2 rounds. But if you look at it as a judge with a standard "scoring system", you will score the fight round by round basis. In other words I can do an "ok" job and win the first 2 rounds of a 3 round fight and by round 3, you can tie my both hands in the cage and spank my ass for the whole 3rd round without the ref stopping the fight, and still win the decision. Styles make fights Machida's elusive style is good but until it attacks, it will not score.:fight02:


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

Could go both ways. 

To be honest, logically scoring the fight...one would have to give it to Machida. UFC style, it could go either way, cuz the judges are retarded.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

I agree that it could have gone either way. Hence the split decision and endless threads.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Round for round, I had Rampage edging the first two rounds 10-9 with Machida clearly winning the third round 10-9. In other words, i had Page winning 29-28 even though i think Machida won the fight "as a whole".


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

Rampage won as I said on the previous topics:

round 1: close but clear 10-9 round for Rampage
round 2: clear easy to call 10-9 round for Rampage.
round 3: dominant 10-9 round for Machida, yet not dominant enough to deserve a 10-8 based on how fights in the past have scored.

I could see it being scored a draw if 10-8 rounds were common, but as you basically need to run away doing nothing to deserve less than 9 points it would be unfair to call the 3rd round 10-8 round either.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I would score the fight for Rampage, but Machida won it.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

Well i guess now machida knows how it feels to be the loser of a contraversial decision. no way he lost that, two toss ups and the one decisive round went to machida. I just hope the hate for this goes away more quickly then machida shogun did.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Did a bit of cleaning up. Everything related to Staff Questions/Rules can be posted in the MMAF Feedback section.

Please stay on topic.


----------



## VincePierce (Oct 10, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Did a bit of cleaning up. Everything related to Staff Questions/Rules can be posted in the MMAF Feedback section.
> 
> Please stay on topic.


fair enough. Rampage won and most people agree that it was the right decision. 

it was not and has never been a controversial decision.

the controversy is just the media blowing smoke up its own ass. 

obviously il cite the poll that got deleted as evidence of this. 

thats kinda the point here ultimately. 

i honestly think where there is a decision that is any way close it is in the medias interest to hype it as a robbery. 

this was not the case here and most ppl agree. 

it was good judging plain and simple.


----------

